# Key Safety Features



## EpiEMS (Dec 15, 2021)

Beyond the standard KKK-1822F requirements, are there any specific safety features you'd expect to see in a vehicle? I'm thinking about things like 360-degree external cameras, internal cameras, external rub rail lighting, four-point restraints. Anything critical you'd like to see?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2021)

Better drivers?

Seriously, being a truck driver I've learned that some of the newer safety features like forward collision avoidance, automatic emergency braking, etc...have some inherent flaws in them.  They often engage on false postives (like braking hard to avoid a collision as you go under a bridge or around a curve) regardless of road conditions or weather.  They also tend to induce a false sense of security and safety in the drivers, who come to rely on them in lieu of good, safe driving habits.

Unfortunately, they don't seem to be going away.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 16, 2021)

Solving for better drivers is definitely a challenge. I was looking to push for 4x4 drivetrain for getting unstuck and shorter boxes for ease of maneuver.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 16, 2021)

My honda CRV have some awesome safety features that I wish were in ambulances:
Backup cameras, with prediction lines when you are turning
blindspot sensors
automatic forward collision alerts and stopping
drowsy driver detection


----------



## MMiz (Dec 16, 2021)

Beyond what has been mentioned:

Driving: Lane keep assist, commai.ai self-driving-like features (including awareness features)
Lifting: Stryker Power-LOAD
Patient compartment: Location for everything to be secured


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 16, 2021)

We definitely will have PowerLoad - it's a nonstarter in our agency to not have it.
One problem we do have is overstocking - I am also interested in pushing for soft storage but we shall see if that is viable.


----------

